# Shipment of personal effects



## lora (Jul 24, 2010)

Has anyone shipped or been able to ship their household items/personal effects to SA while their resident (retirement) visas are under process?

We were informed that duties payable would be upto 50% of the declared cargo, which is quite steep. From what I understand, it is free if it is just normal household items/personal effects which have been used are are not for resale and if you have a permanent residence visa in place. 

If anyone has been able to ship, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey B (Apr 4, 2014)

We shipped our household goods whilst we had temporary resident visa's without any duty to pay from uk to sa.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Likewise....

Personal effects in a 40ft container from Abu Dhabi to SA, no duties payable


----------

